# Tyring to find the power steering on my 1983 BMW 733i! Help!



## samjonsnell (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah so my steering is gets tight if I am not pressing on the breaks. So I am thinking that there is not enough fluid in my power steering reservoir. Can someone please help me locate the reservoir? I just bought this a few days ago, and this is one of the last things I need to do to it.

Thanks!


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

In this photo (not mine - found with Google), the PS fluid canister is the gold-colored reservoir between the fuse box and driver's shock tower, but closer to the engine. You need to first discharge the canister by pumping the *brakes* 15-20 times with the car turned off. Then check the fluid level (a knurled nut or plastic knob holds the lid on). You should fill it with Automatic Transmission Fluid (*not* PS fluid) to a level ~1 cm below the top of the canister.


----------

